# Here we go again



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

If I have put this in the wrong section please feel free to move to the corret one

HI some of you remember that last year i had alot of trouble with regards to The RSPCA However the post regarding it i cannot find Well today on returning home from court after a harrowing case to find yet again Inspector Coleman has been on my doorstep. I had thought this ordeal had been dealt with yet it does not seem to be> This has left me feeling extremely distraught as they were threatening to confiscate my animals last time for no reason saying i didnt know how to look after them. THe only fault they found was that one of the water bottles had fell off a cage and i hadnt noticed even though it had been there in the morning and i had been out, they said i was not giving any of my animals the basic requirements, how they can say this when they could only find one water bottle missing is beyond me considering i have over nine cages in one roomwith various pets in them. THey could not fault me on the comdition of any of my pets or say that any of them had been mistreated or starved etc. Although they did try and tell me my viv for my snakes were too small they wanted me to get a six foot viv for a two foot snake work that one out.
I just dont know what to do about this i feel like i am being singled out whereas people who i know are not looking after their pets properly are left alone or even helped Yet i miss one water bottle and i am guilty of cruelty it was not as if the animals in the cage concerned even bothered with the bottle when it was replaced and it was still half full but i was still in the wrong.
Sorry for going on but i am really worried that they will confiscate my pets without proper cause
Sam


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't think they can take your animals unless they are living in filthy vivs or cages and totally neglected!If they're all well looked after and that was only thing wrong i don't see them being able to do it!I kinda know how you feel i had the sspca at my door as they'd had a complaint about the dogs and wanted to check on them.The reason they had complaint was coz the neighbours hadn't seen the dogs much!The reason being is my sleep patterns are backwards at the moment so they are out more during night than the day (which is why the neighbours havn't been seeing them).All guy said was he was happy as the dogs are in good condition and obviously very happy!And that was it!I always thought i was being paranoid about the neighbours watching but obviously not!


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

not being funny but some neighbours should keep their bloody noses out of other peoples business:bash:

sorry had to get that off my chest tons better now lol


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I know what you mean this all started due to someone saying my animals were being mistreated and kept in filthy conditions, turned out it was some busy body who didnt like the fact that i had dogs, but it seems once the RSPCA have their teeth into you they wont let go and this inspector is well known for her intimadation tactics. I have even put in a complaint to the HQ about her with no response at all but then i didnt really expect one.
What irks me most is te fact that i know of people who are not keeping their animals properly hand yet nothing is done to them not even a visit or if there is one no action is taken and it is obvious to anyone that the animals are suffering but people like myself are treated like criminals.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Don't let them in. They have no rights of entry or confiscation.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/74961-focas-guidance-rspca.html


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanx Fangio
Oh beleive me they arent getting in without a warrant and even then only the police will get in unless this Representivative of the RSPCA ( i refuse to call them officers now) is named. I have been in contact with another member of the forum who has offered to come round when she( the rspca representative) next turns up and they have alot of dealings with this paricular representative so i will have someone here to support me thank heavens. I am also going to the RSPCA rep make an appointment to have any other contact with me so this representative gets to know how i feel for a change. I must admit they will have to kill me before they get any of my animals out of my home as i know i am doing no wrong at all. I just have to stay strong and not let her get to me and thats the hardest part of oall this as this rep makes you feel like a criminal no matter what. 

Oh and have just found out my sister is having problems with the same rep with regards to her dogs supposedly barking 24/7 funny thing is her dogs hardly bark at all and as there is a new baby in the house iterally only a week old, (My great niece lol) I think they would be aware of dogs continuously barking.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

If your animals you keep are clean..got food- clean water to drink and no injurys.then the rspca cant do anything to you at all, I once was a fosterer for the rspca for ferrets, untill i discovered how they spend public donations, and the quantity of animals they kill by euthanasia each year, I dont understand people that rescue animals that need a little help and then put them to sleep just because they think no one will want them.Its a well paid job the rspca inspector are in and thats the attraction to them...money.. not animal welfare.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> If I have put this in the wrong section please feel free to move to the corret one
> 
> HI some of you remember that last year i had alot of trouble with regards to The RSPCA However the post regarding it i cannot find Well today on returning home from court after a harrowing case to find yet again Inspector Coleman has been on my doorstep. I had thought this ordeal had been dealt with yet it does not seem to be> This has left me feeling extremely distraught as they were threatening to confiscate my animals last time for no reason saying i didnt know how to look after them. THe only fault they found was that one of the water bottles had fell off a cage and i hadnt noticed even though it had been there in the morning and i had been out, they said i was not giving any of my animals the basic requirements, how they can say this when they could only find one water bottle missing is beyond me considering i have over nine cages in one roomwith various pets in them. THey could not fault me on the comdition of any of my pets or say that any of them had been mistreated or starved etc. Although they did try and tell me my viv for my snakes were too small they wanted me to get a six foot viv for a two foot snake work that one out.
> I just dont know what to do about this i feel like i am being singled out whereas people who i know are not looking after their pets properly are left alone or even helped Yet i miss one water bottle and i am guilty of cruelty it was not as if the animals in the cage concerned even bothered with the bottle when it was replaced and it was still half full but i was still in the wrong.
> ...


Please don't call him "Inspector Coleman" call him "Charity Worker Coleman" because that is what he basically is.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh i shall not be calling her Inspector Coleman at all i will refer to her as Mz as i dont know if she is married or not and that will be to her face, You know what really gets me about all this is that i used to get reptiles sent to me fromt he local RSPCA shelter and yet they are now saying i know nothing still as soon as she shows her face i will let you all know what is happening. I have refused to get in touch wiht her by phone even though she left her card, so wshe willhave to contact me direct and she will be told her visit isnt convienient and she willhave to make an appt i have copies of the FOCAS on RSPCA post on one of my vivs so she will know when she finally gains entry that i do know my rights which will tick her off im sure lol but still i just dont care as all my animals are well looked after, and thats all that counts in my book.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Oh i shall not be calling her Inspector Coleman at all i will refer to her as Mz as i dont know if she is married or not and that will be to her face, You know what really gets me about all this is that i used to get reptiles sent to me fromt he local RSPCA shelter and yet they are now saying i know nothing still as soon as she shows her face i will let you all know what is happening. I have refused to get in touch wiht her by phone even though she left her card, so wshe willhave to contact me direct and she will be told her visit isnt convienient and she willhave to make an appt i have copies of the FOCAS on RSPCA post on one of my vivs so she will know when she finally gains entry that i do know my rights which will tick her off im sure lol but still i just dont care as all my animals are well looked after, and thats all that counts in my book.


 
Don't let the b:censor: get you down mate


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I will try dont worry


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

i had one come around to mine because apparently i left my dog out all day with no shelter, food or water, the truth was i was home on study leave and my dog had the use of a cat flap so could come and go as he pleased, he was 11 years old and a much loved family member, there really are some nosey gits out there!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Tell me about it lol why people have to butt their noses in where they are not needed is beyond me. What really tops the lot for me right now is yesterday 18th march my four year old rat died and i know that when she comes back the Rspca woman is going to ask why she died etc and say its my fault as when she came last time she tried to tell me i was being cruel toher as she had gone blind in one eye and had a stroke but she was stilleating and drinking and mothering the younger rats and was doing well even the vets said she was in good health all things considered but we all know how awful the rspca can be. So i am not sure what i willdo but have put the rest of my rats up for rehoming now as i jsut cant take the heartache anymore


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

why would the rspca be so vindictive towards one person, surely it's not in their interests to confiscate the animals unless absolutely nessecary as this leaves them with the problem of temporary housing & rehoming.
surely they are only acting in the best interests of all involved to advise & rectify any problems. I presume they have to work to a certain standard & ensure all animals recieve a set standard of care.
there does seem to be an amazing amount of dislike distrust against these people who are only doing their best to ensure the animals have the correct care.


----------



## biophile (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm sorry for you, just fight till her last drop of blood

another thing is why don't they start doing their duties properly
there is lots of people who shouldn't keep any animals
there is lots of pet shops who should have any or at least some groups of animals at all!!

why they don't sort this things out?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

SAmmy, I would suggest also reading through the Animal Welfare Act so that you understand the various sections as they will possibly cite this to you 

As already said, do not let them in unless they have a warrant and a police officer present - could you maybe contact the office of the said charity worker and request that they offer proof that they have justifiable reason to keep calling - otherwise, get them done for harrassment!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Bosc888 
This woman is well known for being like this, she hates the fact that I know more than she does when it comes to my pets especially as she cant tell baby rats from mice.It has been an ongoing battle with her fromt he beginning and i am not the only person in my local area she has acted like this to.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

good luck kicking her arse.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Tell me about it lol why people have to butt their noses in where they are not needed is beyond me. What really tops the lot for me right now is yesterday 18th march my four year old rat died and i know that when she comes back the Rspca woman is going to ask why she died etc and say its my fault as when she came last time she tried to tell me i was being cruel toher as she had gone blind in one eye and had a stroke but she was stilleating and drinking and mothering the younger rats and was doing well even the vets said she was in good health all things considered but we all know how awful the rspca can be. So i am not sure what i willdo but have put the rest of my rats up for rehoming now as i jsut cant take the heartache anymore


 
Please don't give up your animals, DON'T LET HER IN !!! you have rights they may have the uniform and pips on there shoulders but they are a charity, If they say "what have you got to hide" say NO COMMENT please come back with a police officer and a warrant.

Don't get me wrong we as a nation need an animal welfare organization and they do good work (look at all those dead horses on that farm and that :censor: that put his dog in the washing machine)but they must have proper evidence to convince a magistrate to prepare a warrant.

ITS THE LAW


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanx Clive 
Dont worry she wont be coming in without a warrant and a good reason and no way will i allow anyone to take my babies from me without a fight, disabled or not.And i do agree we do need an organisation to stick up for the mistreated pets in this country, however in certain cases i think power goes to peoples heads and they decide no one should keep pets of any kind.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Brittone 
I will give it a good read dont worry, just need to find my copy of it think hubby may of wiped it from my pc where i had it stored


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

I think this thread shines a light on what a menace the rspca can be. destroyed animals, flagrant breaches of the criminal procedure, witness coaching, spiteful, vendetta's, little hitlers etc. Personally, I've always thought it was a rotten idea for government to abdicate it's responsibilities to a charity. 

Don't let her in without a warrant and ideally have your solicitor present.


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Bosc888
> This woman is well known for being like this, she hates the fact that I know more than she does when it comes to my pets especially as she cant tell baby rats from mice.It has been an ongoing battle with her fromt he beginning and i am not the only person in my local area she has acted like this to.


If she is like this & it is known among several people there must be a complaints procedure that you can take out against her, also can you not get a vet to give your reps an independant inspection to back you up, power obviously goes to some peoples heads & if so they should not be in a position to use it.
Such a shame such people ruin what should be a good cause.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

WE have tried that front Bosc888 and to be honest the complaints were just swept under the carpet and ignored. All my pets have been given a clean bill of health by a vet where possible but i do have three rescues in total here one rescued iguana that has damage to its tail and one of its feet all there when I took her on and also a BD with severe mbd rescued from a pet shop which is now improving well but of course the person who comes to me from the RSPCA doesnt listen to that fact and will only see that the animals are not in tiptop condition. I do have someone who has had several dealings with this woman coming when she next turns up and so wont be facing her alone this time and i know that this person does have ongoing cases where this person has persecuted good keepers for no real reason, unfortunately I am just her latest conquest if oyu like and she seems determined to find fault no matter what.I just wish it were different as i used to have a great rapport with the previous RSPCA inspector that came out to the extent that she would bring rescue cases to me to nurse back to health.


----------

